# ¿Reducir amperaje de un motor eléctrico?



## Kamugo (Dic 29, 2008)

He comprado un motorcito eléctrico de 3V y 350mA. Al llegar a casa me he dado cuenta de que la fuente que tengo funciona a 3V y 200mA. Existe alguna manera de bajar el amperaje del motor? con resistencias?
Gracias


----------



## Tratante (Dic 29, 2008)

La medida de consumo del motor dice que su regimen de trabajo a ciertas RPM alimentandolo con 3V es de 350mA, si tu alimentas ese motor con menos corriente lo que pasara es que no alcanzará sus RPM, trabajara mas lento seguramente, al agregar una resistencia en serie lo que haras es limitar la corriente (la resistencia consumira algo) y el motor... trabajara aun mas lento, inclusive si no tiene la potencia necesaria con los 200mA hasta podria dejar de trabajar y no girar por la resistencia mecanica.

Lo tambien ocurrira es que la fuente se caliente al tener una demanda mayor para la que fue fabricada.

Saludos !


----------



## Kamugo (Dic 30, 2008)

Pues la placa solar no es capaz ni de mover el motor. Tendré que ir a comprar otro motor.


----------

